# Farther vs. Further



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2015)

Farther vs. Further ?

Also, why such words like irregardless and reiterate ?  They're both redundant.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Farther vs. Further ?
> 
> Also, why such words like irregardless and reiterate ?  They're both redundant.




I just looked up both farther and further and they show up as synonyms of each other.  So apparently, you can use whichever you like.

And why not 'reiterate'?  It means to 'say it again' basically or is used to emphasize or clarify, as in 'let me reiterate this point....'.

As for irregardless, apparently it's a word that's commonly used but isn't a real word and I would imagine that most folks just don't understand that it isn't actually a word.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

Debby said:


> I just looked up both farther and further and they show up as synonyms of each other.  So apparently, you can use whichever you like.
> 
> And why not 'reiterate'?  It means to 'say it again' basically or is used to emphasize or clarify, as in 'let me reiterate this point....'.
> 
> As for irregardless, apparently it's a word that's commonly used but isn't a real word and I would imagine that most folks just don't understand that it isn't actually a word.



You just said everything I intended to.  Folks who say irregardless should simple say regardless.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2015)

I always thought FARTHER meant distance;  like:  "It's FARTHER down the road than I figured."

And; "Because she found new money, she decided to FURTHER her studies at the university."

  Ya think ?


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I always thought FARTHER meant distance;  like:  "It's FARTHER down the road than I figured."
> 
> And; "Because she found new money, she decided to FURTHER her studies at the university."
> 
> Ya think ?




Hey, when in doubt, Google it right?  Don't you love Google?  How many questions has it answered for me......innumerable!

[h=2]When to Use Farther[/h]






The traditional rule for these two words states that “farther” should be used for references to physical distance. For examples,


She walked farther north along the trail.
My house is a few blocks farther down the road.
I swam farther than all the others.
[h=2]When to Use Further[/h]While “farther” is used for measurable physical distances, “further” is used when referring to a figurative distance, a metaphorical advancement, or an extension of time or degree. For example,


Nothing could be further from the truth.
In order to further myself, I need to receive more schooling.
The defendant asked for further consideration.
You can apply this same rule to the words farthest and furthest.
Further, along with its variant furthermore, can also be used as a sentence modifier to introduce a new statement that relates to a previous point. For example,


Further, I see no absolutely no reason why we should not adopt this policy.

Ta da!  Now I've learned how to use it properly so thanks for bringing it up Falcon!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2015)

Yr welcome Debby,  Your post helped me also.  I always thought further and farther was what 'Google' said.


----------

